# [solved] version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found

## Starik

Hi,

wollte gerade mit meiner Seminararbeit anfangen und hab den Writer von OpenOffice gestartet, als ich diese Fehlermeldung bekam (kommt auch bei anderen OO-Programmen sowie bei K3B):

```

elenor dennis # oowriter2

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libuno_sal.so.3)

** (process:27690): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...

```

Gestern hatte ich ein 

```
emerge --sync
```

 gemacht und danach 

```
emerge -u system
```

.

Zusätzlich hab ich noch 

```
etc-update
```

 ausgeführt, bei dem ca. 12 Dateien aktualisiert worden sind. 

Dabei habe ich mich an http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Etc-update gehalten (s. 4 Regeln).

Anbei noch meine emerge info:

```

elenor dennis # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Mar 2007 16:00:09 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa avi bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cracklib crypt dlloader dri dvd dvdr encode fam firefox gdbm gif gnome gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib java jpeg kde libg++ midi mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia opengl oss pdflib perl png python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reiserfs sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

revdep-rebuild brachte keine Veränderung. Und das gerade wo ich die Seminararbeit habe...

Danke schon mal im Voraus!!!Last edited by Starik on Mon Apr 02, 2007 9:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

im hinblick auf die Anmerkung von dir wegen der Seminararbeit, damit du was tun kannst 

```

quickpkg openoffice-<version>

emerge -C openoffice

emerge openoffice-bin

```

damit verlierst du dein kompilierstes openoffice nicht und erhält erstmal das Binary. Zum schreiben reicht es. Was mit noch einfallen würde, recompile einmal k3b 

```

emerge -v k3b

```

Wenn sich dabei dann der glibc Fehler löst, sollte es damit auch bei openoffice klappen.

MfG

----------

## nikaya

Was sagt denn /var/log/emerge.log mit dem Update von gestern?

----------

## Starik

Wollte k3b neuinstallieren, wie vorgeschlagen, dann kommt:

```

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)

configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs.

                    This means it has been moved since you installed it.

                    This won't work. Please recompile kdelibs for the new prefix.

                    

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17/work/k3b-0.12.17/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4753:   Called src_compile

  k3b-0.12.17.ebuild, line 103:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-external-libsamplerate' '--without-resmgr' '--with-k3bsetup' '--with-hal' '--with-lame' '--without-ffmpeg' '--without-flac' '--without-oggvorbis' '--without-sndfile' '--with-libmad' '--without-musepack' '--without-musicbrainz' '--with-alsa' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17/temp/build.log'.

```

emerge.log von gestern:

```

1175070500: Started emerge on: Mar 28, 2007 10:28:20

1175070500:  *** emerge --update system

1175070504:  >>> emerge (1 of 40) sys-libs/ss-1.39 to /

1175070504:  === (1 of 40) Cleaning (sys-libs/ss-1.39::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ss/ss-1.39.ebuild)

1175070505:  === (1 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/ss-1.39::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ss/ss-1.39.ebuild)

1175070577:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/ss

1175070577: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/ss-1.38)

1175070580:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/ss-1.38

1175070580:  === (1 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/ss-1.39::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ss/ss-1.39.ebuild)

1175070580:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 40) sys-libs/ss-1.39 to /

1175070580:  >>> emerge (2 of 40) sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 to /

1175070580:  === (2 of 40) Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1175070605:  === (2 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1175075542:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gcc

1175075542: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1)

1175075547:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

1175075547:  === (2 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1175075547:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 40) sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 to /

1175075547:  >>> emerge (3 of 40) sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c to /

1175075548:  === (3 of 40) Cleaning (sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2007c.ebuild)

1175075548:  === (3 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2007c.ebuild)

1175075574:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/timezone-data

1175075574: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a)

1175075577:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a

1175075577:  === (3 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2007c.ebuild)

1175075577:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 40) sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c to /

1175075577:  >>> emerge (4 of 40) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 to /

1175075577:  === (4 of 40) Cleaning (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig/gnuconfig-20060702.ebuild)

1175075577:  === (4 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig/gnuconfig-20060702.ebuild)

1175075584:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gnuconfig

1175075584: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227)

1175075586:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227

1175075586:  === (4 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig/gnuconfig-20060702.ebuild)

1175075586:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 40) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 to /

1175075586:  >>> emerge (5 of 40) dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 to /

1175075586:  === (5 of 40) Cleaning (dev-libs/popt-1.10.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/popt/popt-1.10.7.ebuild)

1175075586:  === (5 of 40) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/popt-1.10.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/popt/popt-1.10.7.ebuild)

1175075646:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/popt

1175075646: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1)

1175075649:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1

1175075649:  === (5 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/popt-1.10.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/popt/popt-1.10.7.ebuild)

1175075649:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 40) dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 to /

1175075649:  >>> emerge (6 of 40) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 to /

1175075649:  === (6 of 40) Cleaning (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.3-r1.ebuild)

1175075650:  === (6 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.3-r1.ebuild)

1175075677:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/zlib

1175075677: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3)

1175075679:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

1175075679:  === (6 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.3-r1.ebuild)

1175075679:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 40) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 to /

1175075679:  >>> emerge (7 of 40) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d to /

1175075679:  === (7 of 40) Cleaning (dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d::/usr/portage/dev-libs/openssl/openssl-0.9.8d.ebuild)

1175076166:  >>> emerge (8 of 40) sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 to /

1175076166:  === (8 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.0.18.1.ebuild)

1175076167:  === (8 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.0.18.1.ebuild)

1175076347:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/shadow

1175076347: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

1175076351:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2

1175076351:  === (8 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.0.18.1.ebuild)

1175076351:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 40) sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 to /

1175076351:  >>> emerge (9 of 40) sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 to /

1175076351:  === (9 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/debianutils/debianutils-2.17.4.ebuild)

1175076352:  === (9 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/debianutils/debianutils-2.17.4.ebuild)

1175076371:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/debianutils

1175076371: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/debianutils-2.15)

1175076373:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/debianutils-2.15

1175076373:  === (9 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/debianutils/debianutils-2.17.4.ebuild)

1175076373:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 40) sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 to /

1175076373:  >>> emerge (10 of 40) sys-apps/hdparm-6.9 to /

1175076373:  === (10 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/hdparm-6.9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hdparm/hdparm-6.9.ebuild)

1175076374:  === (10 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/hdparm-6.9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hdparm/hdparm-6.9.ebuild)

1175076386:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/hdparm

1175076386: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/hdparm-6.3)

1175076387:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/hdparm-6.3

1175076387:  === (10 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/hdparm-6.9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/hdparm/hdparm-6.9.ebuild)

1175076387:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 40) sys-apps/hdparm-6.9 to /

1175076387:  >>> emerge (11 of 40) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 to /

1175076387:  === (11 of 40) Cleaning (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4::/usr/portage/app-arch/bzip2/bzip2-1.0.4.ebuild)

1175076388:  === (11 of 40) Compiling/Merging (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4::/usr/portage/app-arch/bzip2/bzip2-1.0.4.ebuild)

1175076418:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-arch/bzip2

1175076418: === Unmerging... (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6)

1175076421:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6

1175076421:  === (11 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4::/usr/portage/app-arch/bzip2/bzip2-1.0.4.ebuild)

1175076421:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 40) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 to /

1175076421:  >>> emerge (12 of 40) sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 to /

1175076421:  === (12 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/busybox/busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild)

1175076422:  === (12 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/busybox/busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild)

1175076646:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/busybox

1175076646: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3)

1175076648:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3

1175076648:  === (12 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/busybox/busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild)

1175076648:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 40) sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 to /

1175076648:  >>> emerge (13 of 40) app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1 to /

1175076648:  === (13 of 40) Cleaning (app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1::/usr/portage/app-arch/cpio/cpio-2.7-r1.ebuild)

1175076649:  === (13 of 40) Compiling/Merging (app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1::/usr/portage/app-arch/cpio/cpio-2.7-r1.ebuild)

1175076743:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-arch/cpio

1175076743: === Unmerging... (app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5)

1175076745:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5

1175076745:  === (13 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1::/usr/portage/app-arch/cpio/cpio-2.7-r1.ebuild)

1175076745:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 40) app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1 to /

1175076745:  >>> emerge (14 of 40) sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 to /

1175076745:  === (14 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.8-r5.ebuild)

1175076746:  === (14 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.8-r5.ebuild)

1175076839:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/texinfo

1175076839: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2)

1175076841:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2

1175076841:  === (14 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.8-r5.ebuild)

1175076841:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 40) sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 to /

1175076841:  >>> emerge (15 of 40) sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 to /

1175076841:  === (15 of 40) Cleaning (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39::/usr/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.39.ebuild)

1175076842:  === (15 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39::/usr/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.39.ebuild)

1175076986:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-fs/e2fsprogs

1175076986: === Unmerging... (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1)

1175076988:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1

1175076988:  === (15 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39::/usr/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.39.ebuild)

1175076988:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 40) sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 to /

1175076988:  >>> emerge (16 of 40) sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 to /

1175076989:  === (16 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/man-pages-2.43::/usr/portage/sys-apps/man-pages/man-pages-2.43.ebuild)

1175076989:  === (16 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/man-pages-2.43::/usr/portage/sys-apps/man-pages/man-pages-2.43.ebuild)

1175077031:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/man-pages

1175077031: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/man-pages-2.33)

1175077038:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/man-pages-2.33

1175077038:  === (16 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/man-pages-2.43::/usr/portage/sys-apps/man-pages/man-pages-2.43.ebuild)

1175077038:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 40) sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 to /

1175077038:  >>> emerge (17 of 40) app-arch/gzip-1.3.11 to /

1175077039:  === (17 of 40) Cleaning (app-arch/gzip-1.3.11::/usr/portage/app-arch/gzip/gzip-1.3.11.ebuild)

1175077080:  >>> emerge (18 of 40) app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 to /

1175077080:  === (18 of 40) Cleaning (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-3.1_p17.ebuild)

1175077081:  === (18 of 40) Compiling/Merging (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-3.1_p17.ebuild)

1175077244:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-shells/bash

1175077245: === Unmerging... (app-shells/bash-3.1_p16)

1175077247:  >>> unmerge success: app-shells/bash-3.1_p16

1175077247:  === (18 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-3.1_p17.ebuild)

1175077247:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 40) app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 to /

1175077247:  >>> emerge (19 of 40) sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 to /

1175077247:  === (19 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/findutils/findutils-4.3.2-r1.ebuild)

1175077248:  === (19 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/findutils/findutils-4.3.2-r1.ebuild)

1175077343:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/findutils

1175077343: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2)

1175077345:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2

1175077345:  === (19 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/findutils/findutils-4.3.2-r1.ebuild)

1175077345:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 40) sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 to /

1175077345:  >>> emerge (20 of 40) sys-devel/make-3.81 to /

1175077346:  === (20 of 40) Cleaning (sys-devel/make-3.81::/usr/portage/sys-devel/make/make-3.81.ebuild)

1175077346:  === (20 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/make-3.81::/usr/portage/sys-devel/make/make-3.81.ebuild)

1175077403:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/make

1175077403: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/make-3.80-r4)

1175077405:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/make-3.80-r4

1175077405:  === (20 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/make-3.81::/usr/portage/sys-devel/make/make-3.81.ebuild)

1175077405:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 40) sys-devel/make-3.81 to /

1175077405:  >>> emerge (21 of 40) sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 to /

1175077405:  === (21 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/sed-4.1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sed/sed-4.1.5.ebuild)

1175077406:  === (21 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/sed-4.1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sed/sed-4.1.5.ebuild)

1175077458:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/sed

1175077458: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1)

1175077460:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1

1175077460:  === (21 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/sed-4.1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sed/sed-4.1.5.ebuild)

1175077460:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 40) sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 to /

1175077460:  >>> emerge (22 of 40) sys-libs/glibc-2.5 to /

1175077461:  === (22 of 40) Cleaning (sys-libs/glibc-2.5::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.5.ebuild)

1175077461:  === (22 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/glibc-2.5::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.5.ebuild)

1175082849:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/glibc

1175082849: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3)

1175082853:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3

1175082853:  === (22 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/glibc-2.5::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.5.ebuild)

1175082853:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 40) sys-libs/glibc-2.5 to /

1175082853:  >>> emerge (23 of 40) app-arch/tar-1.16.1 to /

1175082854:  === (23 of 40) Cleaning (app-arch/tar-1.16.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/tar/tar-1.16.1.ebuild)

1175082854:  === (23 of 40) Compiling/Merging (app-arch/tar-1.16.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/tar/tar-1.16.1.ebuild)

1175082970:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-arch/tar

1175082970: === Unmerging... (app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1)

1175082972:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1

1175082972:  === (23 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (app-arch/tar-1.16.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/tar/tar-1.16.1.ebuild)

1175082972:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 40) app-arch/tar-1.16.1 to /

1175082972:  >>> emerge (24 of 40) sys-process/psmisc-22.3 to /

1175082972:  === (24 of 40) Cleaning (sys-process/psmisc-22.3::/usr/portage/sys-process/psmisc/psmisc-22.3.ebuild)

1175082973:  === (24 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-process/psmisc-22.3::/usr/portage/sys-process/psmisc/psmisc-22.3.ebuild)

1175082998:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-process/psmisc

1175082998: === Unmerging... (sys-process/psmisc-22.2)

1175083000:  >>> unmerge success: sys-process/psmisc-22.2

1175083000:  === (24 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-process/psmisc-22.3::/usr/portage/sys-process/psmisc/psmisc-22.3.ebuild)

1175083000:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 40) sys-process/psmisc-22.3 to /

1175083000:  >>> emerge (25 of 40) sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 to /

1175083000:  === (25 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/grep/grep-2.5.1a-r1.ebuild)

1175083000:  === (25 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/grep/grep-2.5.1a-r1.ebuild)

1175083048:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/grep

1175083048: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8)

1175083051:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8

1175083051:  === (25 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/grep/grep-2.5.1a-r1.ebuild)

1175083051:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 40) sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 to /

1175083051:  >>> emerge (26 of 40) net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 to /

1175083051:  === (26 of 40) Cleaning (net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-2.6.9-r1.ebuild)

1175083052:  === (26 of 40) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-2.6.9-r1.ebuild)

1175083133:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/rsync

1175083133: === Unmerging... (net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2)

1175083136:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2

1175083136:  === (26 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-2.6.9-r1.ebuild)

1175083136:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 40) net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 to /

1175083136:  >>> emerge (27 of 40) net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 to /

1175083136:  === (27 of 40) Cleaning (net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-4.5_p1-r1.ebuild)

1175083332:  >>> emerge (28 of 40) sys-process/procps-3.2.7 to /

1175083332:  === (28 of 40) Cleaning (sys-process/procps-3.2.7::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.7.ebuild)

1175083333:  === (28 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-process/procps-3.2.7::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.7.ebuild)

1175083370:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-process/procps

1175083370: === Unmerging... (sys-process/procps-3.2.6)

1175083373:  >>> unmerge success: sys-process/procps-3.2.6

1175083373:  === (28 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-process/procps-3.2.7::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.7.ebuild)

1175083373:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 40) sys-process/procps-3.2.7 to /

1175083373:  >>> emerge (29 of 40) sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 to /

1175083373:  === (29 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/gawk/gawk-3.1.5-r3.ebuild)

1175083374:  === (29 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/gawk/gawk-3.1.5-r3.ebuild)

1175083461:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/gawk

1175083461: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1)

1175083464:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1

1175083464:  === (29 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/gawk/gawk-3.1.5-r3.ebuild)

1175083464:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 40) sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 to /

1175083464:  >>> emerge (30 of 40) sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 to /

1175083464:  === (30 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/kbd/kbd-1.12-r8.ebuild)

1175083464:  === (30 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/kbd/kbd-1.12-r8.ebuild)

1175083498:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/kbd

1175083498: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6)

1175083501:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6

1175083501:  === (30 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/kbd/kbd-1.12-r8.ebuild)

1175083501:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 40) sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 to /

1175083501:  >>> emerge (31 of 40) sys-devel/bison-2.2 to /

1175083502:  === (31 of 40) Cleaning (sys-devel/bison-2.2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.2.ebuild)

1175083502:  === (31 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/bison-2.2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.2.ebuild)

1175083582:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/bison

1175083582: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/bison-2.1)

1175083584:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/bison-2.1

1175083584:  === (31 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/bison-2.2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.2.ebuild)

1175083584:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 40) sys-devel/bison-2.2 to /

1175083584:  >>> emerge (32 of 40) sys-apps/file-4.20 to /

1175083584:  === (32 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/file-4.20::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-4.20.ebuild)

1175083585:  === (32 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/file-4.20::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-4.20.ebuild)

1175083670:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/file

1175083670: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/file-4.17-r1)

1175083674:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/file-4.17-r1

1175083674:  === (32 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/file-4.20::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-4.20.ebuild)

1175083674:  ::: completed emerge (32 of 40) sys-apps/file-4.20 to /

1175083674:  >>> emerge (33 of 40) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 to /

1175083674:  === (33 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild)

1175083674:  === (33 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild)

1175083733:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/net-tools

1175083733: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11)

1175083735:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11

1175083735:  === (33 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild)

1175083735:  ::: completed emerge (33 of 40) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 to /

1175083735:  >>> emerge (34 of 40) sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 to /

1175083735:  === (34 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-6.7-r1.ebuild)

1175083736:  === (34 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-6.7-r1.ebuild)

1175084144:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/coreutils

1175084144: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/coreutils-6.4)

1175084148:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/coreutils-6.4

1175084148:  === (34 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-6.7-r1.ebuild)

1175084148:  ::: completed emerge (34 of 40) sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 to /

1175084148:  >>> emerge (35 of 40) app-editors/nano-2.0.3 to /

1175084148:  === (35 of 40) Cleaning (app-editors/nano-2.0.3::/usr/portage/app-editors/nano/nano-2.0.3.ebuild)

1175084148:  === (35 of 40) Compiling/Merging (app-editors/nano-2.0.3::/usr/portage/app-editors/nano/nano-2.0.3.ebuild)

1175084195:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-editors/nano

1175084195: === Unmerging... (app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2)

1175084197:  >>> unmerge success: app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2

1175084197:  === (35 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (app-editors/nano-2.0.3::/usr/portage/app-editors/nano/nano-2.0.3.ebuild)

1175084197:  ::: completed emerge (35 of 40) app-editors/nano-2.0.3 to /

1175084197:  >>> emerge (36 of 40) sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 to /

1175084198:  === (36 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/mktemp-1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mktemp/mktemp-1.5.ebuild)

1175084198:  === (36 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/mktemp-1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mktemp/mktemp-1.5.ebuild)

1175084212:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/mktemp

1175084212:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1175084212:  === (36 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/mktemp-1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mktemp/mktemp-1.5.ebuild)

1175084212:  ::: completed emerge (36 of 40) sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 to /

1175084212:  >>> emerge (37 of 40) net-misc/iputils-20060512 to /

1175084213:  === (37 of 40) Cleaning (net-misc/iputils-20060512::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20060512.ebuild)

1175084213:  === (37 of 40) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/iputils-20060512::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20060512.ebuild)

1175084230:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/iputils

1175084230: === Unmerging... (net-misc/iputils-021109-r3)

1175084233:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/iputils-021109-r3

1175084233:  === (37 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/iputils-20060512::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20060512.ebuild)

1175084233:  ::: completed emerge (37 of 40) net-misc/iputils-20060512 to /

1175084233:  >>> emerge (38 of 40) sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 to /

1175084233:  === (38 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.12r-r5.ebuild)

1175084233:  === (38 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.12r-r5.ebuild)

1175084328:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/util-linux

1175084328: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3)

1175084331:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3

1175084331:  === (38 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.12r-r5.ebuild)

1175084331:  ::: completed emerge (38 of 40) sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 to /

1175084331:  >>> emerge (39 of 40) sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 to /

1175084331:  === (39 of 40) Cleaning (sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/groff/groff-1.19.2-r1.ebuild)

1175084332:  === (39 of 40) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/groff/groff-1.19.2-r1.ebuild)

1175084524:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/groff

1175084524: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2)

1175084528:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2

1175084528:  === (39 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/groff/groff-1.19.2-r1.ebuild)

1175084528:  ::: completed emerge (39 of 40) sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 to /

1175084528:  >>> emerge (40 of 40) app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5 to /

1175084528:  === (40 of 40) Cleaning (app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-de/man-pages-de-0.5.ebuild)

1175084528:  === (40 of 40) Compiling/Merging (app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-de/man-pages-de-0.5.ebuild)

1175084545:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-i18n/man-pages-de

1175084545:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1175084545:  === (40 of 40) Post-Build Cleaning (app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-de/man-pages-de-0.5.ebuild)

1175084545:  ::: completed emerge (40 of 40) app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5 to /

1175084545:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1175084546:  *** exiting successfully.

1175084553:  *** terminating.

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Solltest ein emerge -uDN world machen. Und danach ein revdep-rebuild aus dem gentoolkit. emerge -u system aktualisiert viel zu wenig. Und dann hast du ein inkonsistentes System. Aber damit bist du bestimmt 24 Stunden beschäftigt.

----------

## Starik

Scheint doch nicht soviel zu sein  :Smile: 

```

elenor dennis # emerge -uDnpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-2.32 [2.31-r1] USE="crypt" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r7] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2 [20050804] 92 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070129 [0.4.9_p20061016] USE="encode imlib oss sdl truetype zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -mmx -network -ogg -test -theora -threads -v4l -vorbis -x264 -xvid" 2,038 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.9 [2.12.7] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="-berkdb*" 224 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] USE="nls python" 563 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="java* -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%)" 3,990 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] USE="(-minimal%)" 70 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 6 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35 [1.32] USE="(-minimal%)" 96 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 [2.1.10] USE="-debug" 255 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.14.10 [1.14.9] USE="-debug -doc" 1,264 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 [2.10.6] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,584 kB 

Total: 14 packages (14 upgrades), Size of downloads: 26,011 kB

```

emaint --check world liefert folgendes. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja hier...

```

elenor dennis # emaint --check world

Checking world for problems

'sys-apps/coldplugapp-admin/syslog-ngsys-process/vixie-cronsys-fs/reiserfsprogssys-boot/grubgnome-base/gdm' is not a valid atom

Finished

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ein emerge -uDN world kannst ruhig machen, da sieht nichts gefährlich aus. Aber ganz wichtig, danach oder auch schon vorher ein revdep-rebuild. Das sieht so aus, als ob bei dir Pakete gegen etwas gelinkt sind, was es nicht mehr gibt. Kannst du mal mit revdep-rebuild -p abchecken. Und wenn dann openoffice da drin steht, dann hast du die 24 Stunden.

----------

## Starik

```

elenor dennis # revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, kann das jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Ein ganz laienhafter Tip. Mach ein emerge openoffice und leg dich ins Bett. Wenn du morgen früh aufstehst, dann ist es durch. Aber normalerweise hätte da irgendwas ein Problem melden sollen.

Ansonsten würde ich dir zu einem emerge -e world raten, dauert zwar ewig, aber wenn du den Rechner solange anlassen kannst, du kannst ja nebenher weiter arbeiten. Da ist irgendwas verbockt, wo ich nicht sehe, wie man das mit einem Befehl lösen kann.

----------

## nikaya

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3) 
> 
> configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs. 
> 
>                     This means it has been moved since you installed it. 
> ...

 

Hast Du das schon versucht?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3) 
> 
> configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs. 
> 
>                     This means it has been moved since you installed it. 
> ...

 Openoffice meckert doch auch eine fehlende Glibc an. Und revdep-rebuild findet nichts. Kannst du dir das erklären?

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Openoffice meckert doch auch eine fehlende Glibc an. Und revdep-rebuild findet nichts. Kannst du dir das erklären?

 

Nö.Glibc wurde zwar laut emerge.log aktualisiert auf 2.5 aber spätestens revdep-rebuild müßte Inkonsistenzen eigentlich finden.  :Confused: 

----------

## Starik

Danke für die Tipps, aber ein emerge -e world, mache ich nur wenn gar nix anderes mehr geht.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich wohne im Studentenwohnheim in einem Zimmer mit 13,3qm². Mein Rechner ist ein Barebone mit einem lautem CPU-Kühler und ner GeForce FX XYZ, die auch saulaut ist. Wenn ich den jetzt über Nacht laufen lasse, wird es 1.) sauwarum im Zimmer und 2.) arg laut. Mein Fenster kann ich aber nicht aufmachen, weil ich genau zur Hauptstraße rauswohne und es dann noch lauter wird :-)Heimfahren kann ich auch nicht, weil ich ne Seminararbeit über Preußische Außenhandelspolitik schreiben muss  :Smile: 

Kann es vielleicht an einer flaschen Verlinkung liegen? Vielleicht linkt /lib/libpthread.so.0 zu einer veralterten Stelle?

Aber komisch, das der Fehler so auftritt...

Ciao Starik

----------

## Starik

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3) 
> 
> configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs. 
> 
>                     This means it has been moved since you installed it. 
> ...

 

Hab heute mal versucht kdelibs neu zu installieren mit folgendem Fehler:

```

[...]

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.

Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/work/kdelibs-3.5.5/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4768:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.5-r10.ebuild, line 162:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-distribution=Gentoo' '--disable-fast-malloc' '--enable-libfam' '--enable-dnotify' '--with-libart' '--with-libidn' '--without-acl' '--with-ssl' '--with-alsa' '--without-arts' '--without-gssapi' '--without-tiff' '--without-jasper' '--without-openexr' '--disable-cups' '--without-utempter' '--without-lua' '--enable-sendfile' '--enable-mitshm' '--with-aspell' '--disable-dnssd' '--without-hspell' '--with-rgbfile=/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## nikaya

Kompiliere qt3 mal neu.

```
emerge -av =x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 
```

----------

## Starik

War erfolgreich...Jetzt kommt kdelibs und das ist jetzt schon weiter als vorher

----------

## nikaya

Good luck.  :Smile: 

----------

## Starik

Hat funktioniert, k3b geht auch wieder, Benutze jetzt die Binaries von openoffice, bis ich mal Zeit für ne reinstall habe

Danke an alle!

Trotzdem, ein komischer Fehler...

----------

